# Beethoven chamber music comparison



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

People talk about his string quartets but they are not the best,Beethoven middle quartets are his best.But the string quartets of SCHUBERT sounds better namely the 12-13-14-15 string quartets sounds better than his.Beethoven has some great string trios so far i have not heard any better than his.BEETHOVEN had one completed string quintet but compared to Schubert string quintet in C it does not sound great.Dvorak had 3 string quintets that sound better than his.LUDWIG had a nice sextet but the string sextets of BRAHMS,PETER,DVORAK sounds much better.PEOPLE PUT TO MUCH FOCUS ON BEETHOVEN there are others to look at.


----------

